# LONG OVERDUE



## 91stSPS (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to apologize for not getting a test report sooner for my Henry AR-7 .22 LR Survival Rifle, but I have not been able to get down to my bro's farm to shoot it again.  I went Fri and ran about 50 rds of Lighting lr's and had all sorts of issues with that brand, mainly FTF.    So I switched to CCI Stingers and never had a single issue.  The weapon performed flawlessly with the Stingers, which is what I have read they like the most.
     The only real issue I had was the 15 rd after market mag, no matter what I did I had FTF's with it, I will try to take it apart and lub the spring but I think I am just going to put in on Gunbroker.com.  As far as accuracy, I was shooting from a rest at about 21 yards, couldn't move to 25 yards due to the field being VERY wet.  At 21 yards the rifle shot about 2" high, I cranked the crude rear sight up as far as it would go and that was the best I could do.
     Once I got used to the point of aim I had no problems plinking empty shotgun hulls all over the place. The trigger is VERY heavy, I am no expert on what the LBS would be but it is short and heavy pull.  My wife really enjoyed shooting it and once we swapped to the Stingers she had a blast plinking as well.
     In closing, I feel it is a good weapon for a BOB, if I had my preference for a game gun I would go with a 10/22.  I have owned 2 and they digested ever brand .22 LR I could put through them.


----------

